# Einpresstiefe Steuersatz am Spicy 316



## edi3110 (7. Juni 2012)

Servus,

vielleicht kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen!
Ich bräuchte an meinem Spicy 316 von 2010 also 1 1/8 einen neuen Steuersatz.
Was für eine maximale Einpresstiefe für den Steuersatz gibt das Steuerrohr her?
Wenn mir jemand ein paar Maßangaben hat wäre das ziemlich hilfreich.
Danke schon mal.

Gruß Edi


----------

